# Weird deer antler



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I thought this was interesting.

This deer frequents the area behind my son's house.
Notice the large downward tine on the left antler.











The question was asked----
Is that genetic? Is he likely to have that left drop tine on next year's rack?


And the answer was received-----



> The unilateral drop tine pictured on the left antler is probably not genetically related, because genetic influences on antler development tend to affect both antlers (bilateral). It is more likely due to mechanical injury or trauma during antler development.
> 
> The injury or trauma could have been to the antler itself or to another part of the body (e.g., like a contralateral or opposite hind leg), which resulted in increased inervation and a flush of nutrients to the site.
> 
> ...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

To Cabin Fever-----
FYI:
This is NOT the son that lives in Crow Wing County---but the backyard of the son that lives in his McMansion in Brooklyn Park!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

So, this is a city deer? Well, that explains it. It's probably due to urban pollution! 

Actually, this isn't as rare as you may think. Just google "non-typical" deer antlers. There are all kinds of weird antlers out there.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

It is because of global warming.


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

My buddy shot a buck that had 6 inch tines...very wicked looking...one big "button buck"!!! Just straight as could be...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

At least no one here is trying to blame it on Bush.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

But give them enough time and they are going to try


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Probably caused by an injury from a stray bullet that ricocheted off a lawyers hard skull, who was hunting with Chenny.


----------

